# Front License Plate Mount for 2022 model



## uniwander (8 mo ago)

Hi just got my 2022 230i. Thinking about putting on the front license plate as it is required here in Texas. Emailed sto-n-sho and carbonio and they don't have a mount for the new model. Anybody in the same boat?

Thanks


----------



## zoro2014 (Oct 15, 2021)

Did you ask Mike at STONSHO, if you give him measurements, will he make you one? I ordered one for my car and it didn't fit. 
He asked for measurements and made one that fit. Great customer service!! 
Just a thought,


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

A few years back I bolted my front plate (a NJ requirement too!) to a frame and then used 3M bodyside molding tape to attach it to the bumper of my 2006 530xDrive. You only need a fe
w inches of mostly flat bumper surface - the 3M stuff is super sticky and eliminated to need to drill anything.


----------

